
Numenta Compares HTM Tech to Other Machine Learning Methods in New Paper - cla791
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161114006095/en/Numenta-Brings-Brain-Theory-Machine-Learning%C2%A0Compares-HTM
======
MrQuincle
What is exactly state of the art in sequence learning. ELM and ESN are so
limited. I hope there's something much better available.

